# Can anyone of you lovely ladies help? I cant upload my photo?????



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Im trying to upload my own pic, and it wont let me when i click to save changes.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

where you trying to upload too? in the left hand side where i have tinkerbell?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

No hun, in Profile on he top bar and then on the left in Forum profile information, where you put all your personal details, its gives you the option to upload but when i do and try to save it, comes up with an error page.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pic might be too big then ...i had same prob uploadin to my gallery   i had to make them smaller


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I presume you are trying to upload a pic direct from your pc.
We did have  lot of probs with people uploading viruses etc to the website, so very new members aren't allowed to upload pics like that. You would need to use the other bit on there, which you put the website details to the pic on, like www.photobucket.com

Does this make sense 



/links


----------

